# Name An Album (Alphabetically)



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Appetite For Destruction


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Black Market Music (Placebo)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Contra (Vampire Weekend)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Down on the Upside (Soundgarden)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Everything All The Time (Band Of Horses)


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

From Under The Cork Tree (Fall Out Boy)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ghost On Ghost (Iron and Wine)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

G' N' R' Lies-Guns N Roses


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Hold Your Colour (Pendulum)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Immersion (Pendulum)


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Joyride (Oleander)


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Kid A


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Low End Theory, The (A Tribe Called Quest)


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm Dreaming (Owl City)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Night Visions (Imagine Dragons)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of Time - REM


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Permanent Waves (Rush)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Queen (Queen)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Reggatta de Blanc (The Police)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Songs About Jane (Maroon 5)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tube, The - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Citrus by Asobi Seksu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgiving, The - Within Temptation


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Victims Of Deception- Heathen


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Walk The Moon by Walk the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Posed - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Adam's Apple_ - Wayne Shorter


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Breakfast in America - Supertramp


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Candy O - The Cars


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Devotion - Beach House


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dirt - Alice in Chains


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Electr-O-Pura_ - Yo La Tengo


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Genesis - Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Town - Jill Sobule


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

In Color - Cheap Trick


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Joyride (Roxette)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klassics with a 'K' - Kostars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Larva - Eivor


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*M*

_My Favorite Things_ - John Coltrane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not So Soft - Ani DiFranco


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Our Love To Admire - Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Powerage - AC/DC


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Q2K - Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Letter Year - Ani DiFranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Sounds of Silence_ - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Theatre Is Evil - Amanda Palmer


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ukulele Songs - Eddie Vedder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampiric Way - The Bewitched Hands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What If It All Means Something - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xotica - Glass Wolfe


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zerospace - Kidneythieves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Tree - Katie Herzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blind Man's Zoo - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crooked Fingers - Crooked Fingers


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dear Science - TV On The Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electra Heart - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabric 59 - Jamie Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

G N' R Lies - Guns N' Roses


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*H*

_High Time_ - MC5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In The Flower's Shade - Artrosis


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Juju_ by Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Konk - The Kooks


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Money Store - Death Grips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Exit - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OK Computer - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planet Waves - Bob Dylan


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Quiet Riot - Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Shoes, The - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Place the Fly Got Smashed - Guided By Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tonight the Stars Revolt! - Powerman 5000


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Use Your Illusion by Guns n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C - Vitamin C


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Too Are One - Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xessex-The Palindrome Project - Richard Bone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Secretly Want Me Dead - Kind of Like Spitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeno Beach - Radio Birdman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Lanes - Guided By Voices


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*B*

_Bee Thousand_ - Guided By Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cover Your Eyes - Sullivan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawn of My Death, The - Before Their Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody's Got a Story - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four - Blues Traveler


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Go - Jonsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hung, Drawn and Quartered - Bitter Ruin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invisible Band, The - Travis


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Journal of Ardency - Class Actress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kilroy Was Here - Styx


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Left - minusbaby


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. Big - Mr. Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Pretty Girl - Ani DiFranco


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Old World Underground, Where Are You Now? - Metric


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Please Please Me - the beatles


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Quixotic - Martina Topley-Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return Of Saturn - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superbeautifulmonster - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Way - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unholy War - Forte


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Valotte - Julian Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where No Life Dwells - Unleashed


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

X - Inxs


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes Album, The - Yes


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aether Shanties - Abney Park


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Beggars Banquet - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MrSokols (Oct 13, 2013)

Coexist - The XX


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Dear Science - TV on the Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Europop - Eiffel 65


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Fly by Night - Rush


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Give Up


----------



## MillzMurray (Oct 10, 2013)

John Legend - Love in the Future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klassics with a 'K' - Kostars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud Like Love - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mind Blown - Mastermind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, Virginia - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Time - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prophecy Fulfilled, The - Darkest Hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Question The Answers - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Remain in Light* - Talking Heads


----------



## angrychair (Oct 20, 2013)

Saint Anger - Metallica


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thirteenth step - A perfect circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Backward - Gravity Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vagabond Moon - Ninni Poijärvi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where I Wanna Be - Donell Jones


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

X - inxs


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

You could have it so much better - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Autumntales - Lyriel


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magic - rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Californication - rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Disintegration - the cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Evanessence* - Fred Hersch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frail - Maria Solheim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gran Turismo - The Cardigans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heretofore - Megafaun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In The Aeroplane Over The Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

July Flame - Laura Veirs


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Kill Em All (Metallica)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing All Hope Is Freedom - Evergreen Terrace


----------



## hunteri herioci (Nov 1, 2013)

Mean Everything to Nothing - Manchester Orchestra.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Neon Bible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Plus One Is One - Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Permanent Waves - Rush


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radio Cafe - Anthony Crawford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoke Through It - Endless Blue


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

The World Outside- Eyes set to kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xotica - Glass Wolfe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Zero - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenyatta Mondatta - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bitter Tongues - Ann Beretta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop Blue - The Seatbelts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darkness on the Edge Of Town - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flash Gordon - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Nervous - Pat Benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade Ship - Rose Melberg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Changed My Mind - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me- The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light on the Strings, Thunder on the Mic - Gangsta Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mind Blown - Mastermind


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Nevermind-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Road - Ben Lummis


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Pleasures of the Harbor - Phil Ochs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash - Quarterflash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return To Heaven Denied - Labyrinth


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Scripted- Icon For Hire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tube, The - Bell, Book & Candle


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Unearthed-Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vital Signs - Whiteheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Light Touches None - Twin Obscenity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtort - Kmfdm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Gotta Go There To Come Back - Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaireeka - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani DiFranco - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bruise - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Counterparts - Rush


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't Shoot Me I'm Only the Piano Player - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electrified - Dressy Bessy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flick of the Switch - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Generator - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hidden Shore - Blackfish


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Isola - Kent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joe Grass - Joe Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinda Sorta - Don Rich


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

La Sexorcisto Devil Music Vol.1 -White Zombie


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Morrison Hotel - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Pads, No Helmets...Just Balls - Simple Plan


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

One eye on the banquet- yeti


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Pure Holocaust - Immortal


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's the Sex Pistols - Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarterflash - Quarterflash


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## musiclover442 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Beatles


----------



## musiclover442 (Dec 13, 2013)

**** lol i ****ed up i think


----------



## hereinaus (Dec 8, 2013)

Think it's up to R

Resilience - Drowning Pool


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Songs from the West Coast - Elton John


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Tillbaka till samtiden - Kent


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Under a Funeral Moon - Darkthrone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vital Signs - Whiteheart


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Wolves in Wolves' Clothing- NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XX No Tricks - The Commodores


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellow Submarine- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenyatta Mondatta - The Police


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

A Man's Not a Camel- Frenzal Rhomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Break - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Confetti- Little Birdy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demanufacture - Fear Factory


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Erotic Cakes - Guthrie Govan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The Four Horseman - Metallica


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The Gray Race - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harbinger - Paula Cole


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Imperium Vorago - Chimp Spanner


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Just Push Play - Aerosmith


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Koloss - Meshuggah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Load - Metallica


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Morning View - Incubus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nimrod - Green Day


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Old - Danny Brown


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty Hate Machine - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick One, A - The Who


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Rareform - After the Burial


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Smash - Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tormented - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Flaming Winter Skies - Stratovarius


----------



## SashaRose (Jan 3, 2014)

Turtleneck & Chain - The Lonely Island


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Unholy Terror- W.A.S.P.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtuostic Vendetta - Joe Stump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whatever - Aimee Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xodo Do Brasil - Anastacia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're Not Alone - Essra Mohawk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoot Allures - Frank Zappa


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Alice in Chains


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Big Ones - Aerosmith


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Chips from the Chocolate Fireball by The Dukes of Stratusphear (a/k/a XTC)

Pilgrim's Progress - Kula Shaker


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dirt - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evolve - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

For Those About To Rock - AC/DC


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garage Sale of the Soul - Darius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey There - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Illmatic - Nas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Judith - A Perfect Circle


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Kill'em All - Metcallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Load - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Army - Exilia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nimrod - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Octoberon - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Prolonging The Magic - Cake


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

The Queen Is Dead - The Smiths


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ritual de lo habitual - Jane's Addiction


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

significant other - limp bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Fire - Paula Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncovered Too - Smokie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violence As First Nature - Submerged


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

With Oden on our Side - Amon Amarth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyz - Xyz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Caress - Ashen Mortality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zodiac - Eternity X


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Adrenaline - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Break - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Crazy Rhythms - The Feelies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diabolic Angel - Bloodflowerz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Entombed In The Midnight Hour - Dead Silent Slumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Every Leaf That Falls - Novembers Doom


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Give Up - The Postal Service


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Hot Fuss - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Be Free - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing the Romance - Armchair Cynics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mystery of the Whisper - Cruxshadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Bones - Amy Denio


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*O*

The *O*pen Door (ep) - death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pearl - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Race the Loser - Lau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone Already There - Bobby Helms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell All Your Friends - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

vegabonds of the western world-thin lizzy


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Wondrous Bughouse by Youth Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X11 - Rick Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies! Aliens! Vampires! Dinosaurs! - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amplified Heart - Everything But the Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## PKS1909 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cradle 2 the Grave - OST


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn the Torpedoes - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evil Empire - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fly By Night - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Griefshire - Elis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haunted Man, The - Bat for Lashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Remember Bessie - Art Hodes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jar of Flies - Alice In Chains


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Kill Em All - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Load - Metallica


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Master Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

One For The Road - The Kinks


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Purple - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Queens Of The Stone Age - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something Evil - Impure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Desert Life - Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside Down - Whirl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtually Indestructible - Agent Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Beyond Blue - Catatonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Members - X Members


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yer Cowboy Boot - Graham Parker


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Zimmer 483 - Tokio Hotel.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Another Thought - Arthur Russel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bloom - Beach House


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Chess - The Musical Soundtrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dressy Bessy - Dressy Bessy


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Encore (Eminem)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear No Evil - Doro


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Grrr - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hush, The - Texas


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Invaders Must Die - The Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Killer Bug - Beyond The Valley Of The Tapes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lotus - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Menace, The - Elastica


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oracle, The - Godsmack


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Parklife - Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quintessentials - Uk Subs


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Reality - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scale Down - Rising Appalachia


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tonight - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsolicited Material - Livingston Taylor


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Vertigo -Boxcar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Love - Rosie Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xodo Do Brasil - Anastacia


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Yggdrasil: Journey Throughout the Nine Worlds - Darkened Winter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziyadah - Spina Bifida


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

A Gift From A Flower To A Garden - Donovan.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Beauty In the Eyes of the Beholder - A Bullet For Pretty Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clone Your Lover - Zeromancer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Standard - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven - Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goi Rode Goi! - Arkona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunting My Dress - Jesca Hoop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Use My Powers for Evil - Lesbian Bed Death


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

John Farnham - Johnny Farnham


----------

